# Some little pieces I once made



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

*Little piece I once made*

This 1 I wrote while being happy hearing the carillon of my hometown in spring, but feeling a little sad while it passes so quickly.


----------



## Vehemence (Dec 15, 2010)

"I wrote this one while being happy." That made me lol.

I liked it. It's interesting what kind of stuff can influence you to write music.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

Vehemence said:


> "I wrote this one while being happy." That made me lol.
> 
> I liked it. It's interesting what kind of stuff can influence you to write music.


I'm happy most of the time. :lol:
It's just the combination of a carillon and spring that brings me in an ambivalent mood of joy and melancholy at the same time.
At the end of the summer the joy of hearing the carillon sound diminishes but melancholy and 'cafard' starts to preveal.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sanctus Petrus said:


> This 1 I wrote while being happy hearing the carillon of my hometown in spring, but feeling a little sad while it passes so quickly.


I very much enjoyed this little composition. The "little" bells reminded me of raindrops, and the overall composition had a sort of pensive, brooding feeling to it, as of someone pondering a dilemma on a rainy day.

How did you generate these bell sounds?


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

chillowack said:


> I very much enjoyed this little composition. The "little" bells reminded me of raindrops, and the overall composition had a sort of pensive, brooding feeling to it, as of someone pondering a dilemma on a rainy day.
> 
> How did you generate these bell sounds?


The bell sounds are an unchanged patch of an old proteus2 pop/rock sound module.


----------

